# [SOLVED] Sterowniki do kart sieciowych

## Belliash

Witam,

Znajdzie sie tutaj posiadacz chociaz 1 z wymienionych kart, ktory moze potwierdzic ze dzialaja prawidlowo, bez wiekszych problemow?

* Atheros AR8131 (Ethernet)

* Realtek RTL8191SE (Wireless LAN)

Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam!

----------

## ender74

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> * Realtek RTL8191SE (Wireless LAN)

 

Działa bez problemów ze sterownikami ze strony producenta.

----------

## no4b

Mam coś takiego:

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)

Działa na sterowniku z kernela.

----------

## Belliash

Tak, ethernet dziala na sterowniku z kernela atl1c. WiFi jeszcze nie testowalem, poki co nie mialem zbytnio czasu, rozejrzalem sie tylko za ebuildem ale nic konkretnego tez nie znalazlem.

Jak bede cos wiedzial to dam znac, jakby ktos jeszcze szukal w przyszlosci  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *rtl8192se-2.6.0017.0507.2010.ebuild wrote:*   

> # Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> 
> # $Header: $
> ...

 

 *rfkill-2.6.0015.0127.2010.patch wrote:*   

> diff --git a/HAL/rtl8192/Makefile b/HAL/rtl8192/Makefile
> 
> index 34160ee..73d493b 100755
> 
> --- a/HAL/rtl8192/Makefile
> ...

 

Krotko mowiac dziala. W porownaniu do iwl5100, zasieg poprawil sie z 65-80% na 80-90%, choc czasami potrafi teraz spasc do ~50%.

----------

## d1ck

Witam serdecznie,

Posiadam w swojej Toshibie tematyczną kartę WLan (Realtek RTL8191SE), mam problem z jej instalacją z wykorzystanie powyższego ebuilda oraz sterami ze strony producenta.

Czy ktoś jest w stanie mnie naprowadzić co mogę robić źle?

 *Quote:*   

>  [32;01m*[0m CPV:  net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0015.0127.2010
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m REPO: 
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_330_@_2.13GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13
> ...

 

Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

Zrezygnowalem z ebuilda, bo stery sa dziurawe i gubily zasieg. Musialem recznie nakladac latki i recznie je zbudowalem.

----------

